# You've heard it a million times before...



## MW (Jun 7, 2012)

I came across this forum and was compelled to bug you gentlemen with my nonsense. So here it is; I'm 38 years old, in reasonably good shape physically. A little on the heavy side but I run marathons, half marathons, 10 milers, etc (I'm a runner), work out regularly, and like a lot of other guys my age, feel a lot younger and healthier.
I spent three years in the Army (ETS 2005). I did a year in OIF I. Just before deployment, I went to one of the SF recruiting briefings. I watched the films, read the brochures, asked a million questions and felt pretty good about my chances at SFAS. The recruiter started the paperwork and I started working out a lot more. I couldn't wait to go and give it my best.
A couple weeks later, my unit got our warning order. We were now gearing up for deployment. I was pretty new in the Army, had never deployed anywhere, and was pretty excited about the prospects of going down range.
So I went to the SF recruiter and told him about the deployment. He said he could take me from my unit and have me reassigned to group in order to go to SFAS.  If I was not selected, I would go to Iraq and join my unit. If selected, I would PCS to group. After giving it some serious thought, I felt like it was better to deploy and get the experience. Who knew how long we would be in Iraq? I told the SF recruiter that I wanted to deploy and would train hard and hope to go to SFAS upon redeployment. Long story short; I came home after my year in Iraq, got married, and ended up getting out of the Army and settling in the burbs with a comfy office gig. (That wife hated military life).
Fast forward seven years and of course I always think back to that chance I didn't take. So if any of you gentlemen wouldn't mind giving me some honest feedback...should I just put this out of my head at my age? I have this idea that the oldest guys going through that course are maybe mid 20's and carved out of rock. Guys who were in junior high when I was in Iraq. I never really wanted to leave the military. I had plans...I was interested in SF, maybe OCS eventually...lot's of things I wanted to do but didn't try. Am I just too old for the rigors of this life? More importantly for you guys who have been on the teams and done the job; would you feel comfortable serving with a guy pushing 40 who is brand new to this world?
Gentlemen I appreciate your willingness to read this and I appreciate any comments, opinions, or guidance.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not one of those guys so take what I say with a grain of salt.  There has been plenty of 40+ to make it through SFAS.  If you have to ask for other opinions your head is probably not in the right place.  Wanting it regardless of what anyone else thinks should be your mind set IMHO.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 7, 2012)

The search button is your friend on this topic.  Believe it or not you arent he first to ask age related questions about SFAS.

Crip


----------



## Etype (Jun 7, 2012)

Most of the people that make it through SFAS and the rest of the Q-course (which will turn out to be a minor chapter in your life if you do) don't show up saying, "I don't know, do you think I can make it because of..."  They usually show up with an attitude more like, "I'm here to get my green beret because I can do anything you can do."  Here's the deal, nowhere in the military are they going to intentionally kill you in training or ask you to do something outside the bounds of human potential- that being said, can you push yourself to perform to the limits of your potential? 





If you didn't answer that before you got down to here, you probably aren't.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't speak from personal experience, but a friend from the Corps had a friend of his who was in his mid-30's and had both knee's replaced just to get into and eventually pass selection, to which he told my friend "If I can do a double knee replacement and make it through selection you don't have any fucking excuse."


----------



## goon175 (Jun 8, 2012)

You may be running out of time or already too late. If you are 38, and only have 3 years of service, then your adjusted enlistment age is 35, the current cut off for enlistment. Something to factor in.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 8, 2012)

goon175 said:


> You may be running out of time or already too late. If you are 38, and only have 3 years of service, then your adjusted enlistment age is 35, the current cut off for enlistment. Something to factor in.


 
Good point. I honestly didn't know about the adjusted enlistment thing until I looked into it a bit more.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 8, 2012)

To echo what others have said here and give you some reference for what they are talking about: I was 32 when I attended SFAS and 35 when I graduated the SFQC thanks to a cherry blast jumper stealing my air. I left a civilian career I had been in for 12 years at that point and never looked back. I signed on the dotted line 17 Nov 2003, shipped to OSUT 26 May 2004 without the words, "what if" ever coming out of my mouth. Many of the members here and on PS.com knew me before becoming as SF soldier and some even had the chance to see me walk the stage. During the time prior to leaving I spent my time read stories about the men who had gone before me and the mission ahead of me. As the saying goes, with your shield or on it."

Time is running out for you on the AD side... 

If you dont know that you are called to SF and that you can make it regardless of the obstacles placed in front of you then you might want to consider Civil Affairs or becoming a SOT-A. 

Crip


----------



## MC (Jun 9, 2012)

Ranger School at 34
SFAS at 37
Q Course at 39
ODA at 40 yr.

You sound like you have alot of hesitation in your message. If you want it, go do it, grab your balls and go for it.  You need to be in top shape physically, none of this age group crap, you have to be able to hang (you dont have to always  be first, but don't be last). 90% of the Q course is showing up. If you can do the job, nobody cares about your age. Good Luck.


----------



## pbkenne (Jul 5, 2012)

There was a guy on a  selection course i was running for 21 SAS who was 38 years old. Top Free Fall Parachutist with 1,000 jumps. Made it through. All in the mind!


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 5, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Can't speak from personal experience, but a friend from the Corps had a friend of his who was in his mid-30's and had both knee's replaced just to get into and eventually pass selection, to which he told my friend "If I can do a double knee replacement and make it through selection you don't have any fucking excuse."


Seriously??  I've had a double knee replacement and while I am MUCH better than I was ('run' 3 half marathons this year) I can't imagine going through the kind of training SF guys do.


----------



## pardus (Jul 9, 2012)

pbkenne said:


> There was a guy on a selection course i was running for 21 SAS who was 38 years old. Top Free Fall Parachutist with 1,000 jumps. Made it through. All in the mind!


 
Nice. What rank were you?


----------



## pbkenne (Jul 10, 2012)

I was a trooper in A sqdn.


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2012)

pbkenne said:


> I was a trooper in A sqdn.


 
And you were running a selection course?


----------



## pbkenne (Jul 11, 2012)

Instructor Training Wing


----------

